# Rotary Flour Sifter



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm trying to find a rotary flour sifter that will not rust, as mine did, and that does a good job of sifting. Can anyone recommend a brand they like?

Thanks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A plain sieve with a handle, and a sheet of parchment with a crease down the middle......


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think they're necessary. But I noticed that ACE hardware, here in town, has them made of aluminum. So I'm sure they're available elsewhere.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

foodpump said:


> A plain sieve with a handle, and a sheet of parchment with a crease down the middle......


Does it have to be super-fine? Do you tap on it?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

KYHeirloomer said:


> I don't think they're necessary. But I noticed that ACE hardware, here in town, has them made of aluminum. So I'm sure they're available elsewhere.


I have one which now has rust on it. I was looking at stainless steel but it runs almost $30. I thought that was a lot for it


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Uhhh, are you saying you have an aluminum sifter with rust on it? How does that happen?

There are two reasons to sift flour; to aerate it, and to assure than any clumps get broken up. You can do that with any sieve. Pour the flour into it over a bowl, and either tap it, or just shake it. 

That's a good technique, too, when you have mixed dry ingredients. It's more often to find clumps of cocoa, cinnamon, brown sugar, etc. then it is to find them of flour.

My mom used to use those rotary sifters. Frankly, I find the sieve more efficient. It's faster, and certainly has a greater capacity. And I avoid having yet another gadget cluttering up the place.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe it's tin  but it rusted from the dishwasher.

I am using a recipe from Crust and Crumb. They call for sifting. I used the rotary sifter I have and the recipe came out fantastic.


----------

